# Will 2.7t/4.2 brake rotors fir my 3.0 V6?



## fknmk2 (Aug 9, 2004)

Will the 321 x 30 rotor fit my C5 A6 Quattro (stock size 312 x 25)? Someone is selling a set local to me for cheap but I want to make sure they'll fit with the stock carriers and calipers. This is all assuming the offset is 16.7mm.


----------



## Asicks (Dec 14, 2010)

Odds are they wont be a direct bolt......they could be made to work, but it will co$t


----------

